# These saddles. Good the bad and the ugly?



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I like the Zaldi.

My saddle right now is a kincade and I LOVE it...I bought it pretty cheap but it was used, I don't know how the go for new.


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm only familiar with Zaldi. Kincade are low-end and are usually hit or miss from the reviews I've read. What city in Saskatchewan do you live nearest to? I could do some digging.


----------



## unclearthur (Feb 25, 2012)

It'd be useful to have an idea how wide each is. Or don't they think that's important? Doh!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

That website concerns me. OP, have you ever bought from them before? Their lack of descriptions and information on those saddles raises big, red, flapping flags.

Even if they're legit, the only really decent saddle out of the 3 is the Zaldi. Plus, why are you looking at an 18" seat when the other two are 17"? There's quite a bit of difference between 17" and 18" seat saddles.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

If you can get an older saddle made by Ian Miller, jump all over it, the Miller's Lancers were pretty low end kind of like Kincade. The Zaldi could be a good one but you'll have to look at it in person. 

I wouldn't buy any saddle sight unseen, they're just too expensive. If you live anywhere near a tack shop, I'd go visit and look at and sit on as many saddles as I could before making a decision.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Zaldi is the only one I'd look into. What concerns me though I couldn't find (may be just missed it somewhere) the return and trial policy. If you decide on buying from them definitely call/email and find out what the policy is.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm actually closer to Medicine Hat, Alberta than any city in Sask. 
I actually saw some decent used saddles at "The Country Outpost" at Coaldale. And not to mention the Tekna saddles... they look pretty dang nice.

I'm hoping something nice pops up on Kijiji or one of the groups I'm on on FB.

The reason why I'm looking at 17" and 18" saddles is because I have longer legs and a big butt and I'm not sure if a 17 will be enough.

EDT: I just found this one.
http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-pets-liv...All-Purpose-English-Saddle-W0QQAdIdZ411077577


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I found this... the price seems... odd.
17" Cavalier All Purpose English Saddle, Havana Brown - Manitoba Pet Accessories - Kijiji Manitoba Canada.


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

I LOVE The Country Outpost. I go there regularly for my tack.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

the Griffiths is listed as new - at that price the tree has been cheaped on as well as the steel pommel bridge. I've dismanted both high and low end saddles and it's what you can't see that makes all the difference.
I know Coaldale, spent a few summers on a farm just east and north of there when I lived in Lethbridge.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

QHriderKE said:


> The reason why I'm looking at 17" and 18" saddles is because *I have longer legs* and a big butt and I'm not sure if a 17 will be enough.


Rider, how tall are you? If you are decently tall and with longer legs look into 17.5 - 18". I'm tall with long legs and simply don't fit into 17". And if you plan on jumping look into A/P with more forward flaps (although Zaldi seems to have really forward ones).


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm about 5'8" and have quite a lot of leg, that's why I think a bigger seat would be more comfortable for me. I can share a photo of me sitting in a 16" saddle.


----------

